
Any Early Adopters Willing to Check Us Out? - lgcy
http://www.lgcy.io
======
lgcy
[https://lgcy.io/Dallas%20.Cowboys](https://lgcy.io/Dallas%20.Cowboys) \-->
That's an example

~~~
smt88
1\. What is this? Why do I need it? It seems like Wikipedia or Twitter, but
without the benefits of either.

2\. Why does it load so slowly? It took 30 seconds for a simple info page.

3\. Why doesn't it render properly? I'm on Brave on Android, so admittedly I
have an adblocker, but that shouldn't turn a page into a pile of rubble.

~~~
lgcy
1\. A platform where it turns your individual posts you upload into a story of
your life. All other platforms focus on individual posts that aren't connected
and don't keep in mind what you want your legacy to be. This connects your
posts and turns it into a story of your life. 2/3 I'm assuming you are using
mobile to view the platform, mobile hasn't been completed which is the cause
of the slow rendering and the ugly look of the platform while on mobile

~~~
smt88
What makes you think most people want such a thing?

And for those that do, why is Facebook or Instagram or a custom blog
inadequate?

Facebook changed "wall" to "timeline" many years ago and has had a similar
time-based structure since then. They even encouraged people to add major life
events that happened before Facebook existed at all.

~~~
lgcy
Simple - I had this built for myself. When I reached out to random people
discussing the platform before I had it built, they loved the concept behind
leaving a legacy. Pay attention to how many times professional athletes, movie
stars, business people and the average person mention the word "legacy",
wanting their life to have meaning and to leave a legacy after they're gone.

None of the other major platforms inspire to leave a legacy. Your point is
valid, it's a platform where users can upload videos, photos, text etc like
the rest of them. But each platform has a different circumstance, vibe or idea
- linkedin is for business, employment ; snapchat is quick and easy highlight
of what you're doing; facebook is the Swiss army knife based around your
friends; instagram is simply photos and videos; but none effectively tell a
story of one's life and inspire what you want your legacy to be, what you are
about etc. They are all quick, one off posts that don't effectively tell a
story of your life, which is what I think people are really doing when they
are uploading content --> uploading a piece of their life's story bit by bit

------
lgcy
We're looking for early adopters to check out our new platform. It'd be cool
if you provided any feedback - positive or negative.

Cheers

~~~
just_observing
I looked at your provided link.

I have no clue what you do.

Surely that information should be clear and umissable?

~~~
lgcy
Are you on mobile or web? If on mobile, it is not completed. On web, expand
the post in the link, and you'll see the timeline

------
lazharichir
I mean, do you have a landing page explaining what it is that people would be
joining?

